# Boneless Short Rib Substitute



## ajtripi21 (Dec 3, 2014)

My supplier is out of boneless short ribs, what cuts can I use or transform into boneless short ribs?  They will be portioned and braised for a party.

I've heard of chuck flank and country chuck ribs, anyone know of other options for me?
I don't mind butchering or trimming up a roast if that will work.


----------



## frankie007 (Jan 17, 2015)

Shin of beef , braises beautifully. You will need to trim it, and tie individual portions with string to make it presentable.


----------



## hamiltonbarnes (Jul 3, 2014)

Chuck roast


----------

